# Humble HT setup



## rramraj (Feb 16, 2009)

Sanyo Z5 projector
Panasonic XA-SR55 Avr
SVS SB12 subwoofer
OPPO dvd player
Linkwitz PLuto (main), Vandersteen CC1 (center):wave:


----------

